# My New Toy - Cayman S



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Yo!

Got rid of my S3 a couple of weeks ago and replaced it with a Cayman S.

Just a wash on this detail, no clay or protection added. Thats still to come.

So the car -

*08 Cayman S 3.4 - 295bhp*
Meteor Grey
4000 miles
Xenons c/w washers
Sport Design wheels
Two-tone interior c/w heated seats
Sound package plus
PASM
Park assist

My weapons of choice -

Washed using 2BM - Gloss-It shampoo.

Wheels cleaned with Gloss-It Signature Wheel Gel.

Tyres dressed - Gloss-It Tyre Gloss.

Dried using PB Luxury drying towel and some Zymol Field Glaze.

Windows cleaned using Briliant Glass Cleaner and 2 coats of Rain-X Rain Repellent.

Exhaust tips - Autosol and fine wirewool.

Sorry no during photos, just decided last minute I would take some pictures.......



















*Golf clubs fit -* 










*Two-tone interior - *














































*Exterior shots - *























































Interior is next on the detailing list, then onto full correction, wheels off and the get some Vintage on it.

Ps - and try and find the hole in my petrol tank!! :lol:

Thanks for looking,

*Kev* :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Does you golf bag fit ? 

I struggle to get mine in the golf with the weather hood on  

Great looking car and good colour choice for a cayman.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice colour
will glow when some vintage on it
the hole in petrol tank is right under your right foot


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol very nice what about the golf bag and drivers?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice , nice interior as well not usually seen with 2 tone leather.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Lovely....... :argie:

Looks good even without LSP... That will look stunning with the Vintage!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very, very nice Kev, you reckon it was a good move away from the S3?

Look forward to seeing the future detail on it..........:thumb:


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Lovely - my boss has one almost identical


----------



## 986dave (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks great, my boxster was meteor grey think its a fantastic colour.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks lurvly Kev. I love that colour. Look forward to the write up. :thumb:


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## MIKEYBMW1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice car :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

rds1985 said:


> lol very nice what about the golf bag and drivers?


They fit in too..... thank god :lol:


----------



## cc m3 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Kev

That looks really nice!!

Congrates on the new purchase. Really like the colour


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Very, very nice Kev, you reckon it was a good move away from the S3?
> 
> Look forward to seeing the future detail on it..........:thumb:


Mmmmmmmmm first impressions are good Simon. S3 was an absolute belter of a car, but the Cayman S is not too shabby either. Time will tell


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

cc m3 said:


> Hey Kev
> 
> That looks really nice!!
> 
> Congrates on the new purchase. Really like the colour


cheers Col, Hows your new toy going?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I likes that a lot


----------



## cc m3 (Jan 10, 2008)

KKM said:


> cheers Col, Hows your new toy going?


Hey dude
Yeh the kit car toy is going well.
Looking for something else now......maybe with a roof etc.hahaha

Your S3 was really nice, but the Caymen really looks good.


----------



## dexter (Jun 11, 2007)

Very, very nice mate.............and I WILL have one of these myself, one of these fine days !!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> Does you golf bag fit ?
> 
> I struggle to get mine in the golf with the weather hood on
> 
> Great looking car and good colour choice for a cayman.


Yes they do, thankfully. Normal story, drivers out.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

My gf is looking at a new car and we decided to test drive one of these and loved it, excellents handling/grip in the corners, even in the wet and good power with an amazing noise.

Lovely car


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice

:thumb:


----------



## V800 GEO (Jun 10, 2010)

Looking mint Kev!

Thats me signed up now....


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Nice car dude,


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

looks good kev... ye bass.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Some nice reflections already, can only look better in time to come :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

StuaR32t said:


> looks good kev... ye bass.


cheers pal


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

cc m3 said:


> Hey dude
> Yeh the kit car toy is going well.
> Looking for something else now......maybe with a roof etc.hahaha
> 
> Your S3 was really nice, but the Caymen really looks good.


Is it still catching fire?!! :lol:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Congrats on the new car Kev, I'm sure you will enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## cc m3 (Jan 10, 2008)

KKM said:


> Is it still catching fire?!! :lol:


Oh that was nothing. No damage caused. Two wires had touched and melted the plug.......Not a cool smell!!

Only thing that burns now are those rear tyres!!

My problem is now however what do I buy....as nothing is as quick on take off!!??


----------



## sniry (Nov 1, 2008)

nice job and great car!

you forgot to mention, in the option list, you also got the sport seats. thats a pricey money option and a great one  enjoy !


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Keith CSL said:


> Congrats on the new car Kev, I'm sure you will enjoy it :thumb:


cheers Keith, you got an F430 at the moment?


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the new toy 

If one can live without the storage space, a real coupé is always the better option compared to some Rennbrezel like an S3. 

A limousine might have a lot of horsepower, but it's still a limousine. At least to me, the emotional side on a car is only partly based on horsepower, but more on looks and nice sound. Porsche can deliver great looks, great sound, and the horsepower is at least adequate for this kind of car 

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Gorgeous car :argie: seems to be a lot of lovely cars on DW hailing from Aberdeen


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

gorgeous motor fella


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:

Nice car mate


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> gorgeous motor fella


cheers :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovely car, the Cayman always reminds me of the 246 Dino - prettiest car that Porsche make,.

I don't know why they don't sell apart from the fact that Porsche have been greedy and priced it above the Boxster, the 911 coupe is cheaper than the 911 convertible, why is the Boxster / Cayman position reversed


----------



## sniry (Nov 1, 2008)

andy665 said:


> Lovely car, the Cayman always reminds me of the 246 Dino - prettiest car that Porsche make,.
> 
> I don't know why they don't sell apart from the fact that Porsche have been greedy and priced it above the Boxster, the 911 coupe is cheaper than the 911 convertible, why is the Boxster / Cayman position reversed


911 and 95% of models that features both, coupe and convertable, started as a coupe/saloon and got a convertible based on it. that's why the "customize" convertible is higher on the price. 
cayman is the other way around- started as a roadster and made its way to an hard-ass even stiffer than the already stiff chassis require for a topless car, so that's the reason this "customize" boxster its higher on the price range.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice work , wheels look awesome


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome car and a real find with the low miles! All the right options in my opinion and the 19's finish the car off nicely.

Can't wait for proper look and a hurl next time i'm out the road. :driver:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

ol la la very nice !!


----------



## Kessihktak (Jul 2, 2010)

these go great, this is what the boxster should have been


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

RYN said:


> Awesome car and a real find with the low miles! All the right options in my opinion and the 19's finish the car off nicely.
> 
> Can't wait for proper look and a hurl next time i'm out the road. :driver:


cheers pal :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks great McMurray perfect colour and cracking wheels(don't paint these black please).

Interior looks spot on as well, it's a far cry from that Nova GTE lookalike with burbery style interior where it all started all those years ago.

Gav


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Looks great McMurray perfect colour and cracking wheels(don't paint these black please).
> 
> Interior looks spot on as well, it's a far cry from that Nova GTE lookalike with burbery style interior where it all started all those years ago.
> 
> Gav


.....almost, that was my sisters car silly


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh yeh thats right your car got scrapped before you'd even past your test.............


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Oh yeh thats right your car got scrapped before you'd even past your test.............


You going daft in your old age??! :lol: That car got sold to a family friend......


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Awesome


----------

